# Adolescence help



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Basil has turned into this little monster bird.
He will not come to me at all.
only wants to stay in his space.
and, just loves nipping me and running.
This morning he sat in my hand only too have some seed.
then promptly finished, then bite my finger and run.
LOL. 🤣
He thinks he is so smart.
When will this little guy go back to sweet and loving .
wanting to ride on my shoulder.
bitter sweet and funny at the same time.
PLEASE SOME INPUT
B


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

How old is he?

Bluffing is a real thing.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Check this out  

Why is my young budgie suddenly aggressive?


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> How old is he?
> 
> Bluffing is a real thing.


Thank you thank you thank you
He is just turning 6 months on the 8 th of March.
and to top things off he’s molting ! 😂
Poor guy
we love him so much and wanna give him a hug .
I feel so bad for him
he really is trying to show his dominance he’ll take food out of my hand back up give me a bite and then start bobbing.
I have to turn away and laugh not funny for him
thank you so much for your input
I will be patiently waiting for my loving budgie to come back
B


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

BASEL said:


> Thank you thank you thank you
> He is just turning 6 months on the 8 th of March.
> and to top things off he’s molting ! 😂
> Poor guy
> ...


I almost forgot my little male budgie regurgitated 
looked like a bean he eats mostly pellets so that’s the color it was


----------

